# Ground trick board



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Try a K2 WWW or a Signal Park Rocker


----------



## Albertos (Jan 5, 2010)

If you already have your main board for free riding, you could just buy a cheap smaller board somewhere just for buttering around and file down the edges. The cheaper the board, the less you'll feel bad about wrecking it 

For new boards the Rome Artifact is a good choice.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

Technine Icon said:


> Try a K2 WWW or a Signal Park Rocker


the signal boards look very nice 



Technine Icon said:


> The cheaper the board, the less you'll feel bad about wrecking it


hehe true true  I was searching the internet a little more and found some cheap Flow quantum 2009 boards.
would you prefer the flow above the nitro sub zero?


----------



## Albertos (Jan 5, 2010)

I think the Subzero would be better for buttering around than the Quantum. Just be sure to take off those sharp edges


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

Albertos said:


> I think the Subzero would be better for buttering around than the Quantum. Just be sure to take off those sharp edges


Why would you rather buy the subzero?
taking off the sharp edges?

sorry the freestyling world is new to me


----------



## Albertos (Jan 5, 2010)

A softer flex profile makes it easier to press and do other freestyle tricks on the ground. Also for jibbing (hitting non-snow features), you don't want sharp edges that'll make you catch while sliding and potential hurt yourself. I think the Subzero comes with a 3 degree base bevel too which raises the side edges off of the snow. This helps in preventing such hangups on jibs and also makes your turning less "catchy". Good luck on your decision!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

Albertos said:


> A softer flex profile makes it easier to press and do other freestyle tricks on the ground. Also for jibbing (hitting non-snow features), you don't want sharp edges that'll make you catch while sliding and potential hurt yourself. I think the Subzero comes with a 3 degree base bevel too which raises the side edges off of the snow. This helps in preventing such hangups on jibs and also makes your turning less "catchy". Good luck on your decision!


So the Subzero is more flexible then the flow quantum?

what is the best sidecut for ground tricks?
11.1/7/11.1
or
8.5/7.6/8.5

any other great ground trick boards i'm missing?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

a mellower sidecut will be more playful but if you're buying a board made for buttering you shouldnt have to worry about the sidecut too much.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> a mellower sidecut will be more playful but if you're buying a board made for buttering you shouldnt have to worry about the sidecut too much.


I would like to learn stuff like this YouTube - SNOW BOARD GROUND TRICK (?????MOVIE 09--10 TRUST6MEDIA (MASTER OF GROUND#02)(MAGIC BOARD) so just for playing around and taking some gaps.

which of the 2 board would you prefer for this? (nitro or flow)
or any other recommendations?

thx


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I would throw in the Burton Hero, Bataleon Airobic and Capita Horrorscope into the mix of boards for ground tricks.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

DC5R said:


> I would throw in the Burton Hero, Bataleon Airobic and Capita Horrorscope into the mix of boards for ground tricks.


thanks  I will check them out right away

What do you guys think of the flow quantum 2009 for doing ground tricks, cause I can't find anything about the flex. (I found it at a good price so)


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

i would say like a sierrascope/horrorscope or a www...theres alot of boards out there that are very soft...u have to check them out


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

That shit takes me back... Seeing Terje first doing that stuff back around 94 on some video, fuck we could not wait to get out to the mountain and try that.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

I think you should look at something like the K2 Parkstar, Capita indoor survival FK, etc. Something around or just under a mid flex because there's a good chance that buttering around isn't the only thing you'll be doing, especially being new freestyle.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

bubbachubba340 said:


> I think you should look at something like the K2 Parkstar, Capita indoor survival FK, etc. Something around or just under a mid flex because there's a good chance that buttering around isn't the only thing you'll be doing, especially being new freestyle.


that's true  I will check out the boards thanks.

But how do you guys feel about a Flow Quantum 2009 for buttering?
because it's a very good board for jumping


----------



## Officer Shred (Apr 21, 2010)

Any soft or rockered board would be excellent for buttering. Make sure it's on the short side too.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

Officer Shred said:


> Any soft or rockered board would be excellent for buttering. Make sure it's on the short side too.


The problem is that i can't find the flex of the Flow Quantum 2009 anywhere  that's why I'm asking your opinion, how would the flow quantum 2009 feel for buttering?:dunno:


----------



## Yyybigra (Feb 19, 2010)

The flow quantum is actually a pretty stiff board and wouldn't be that great for buttering. If you're looking for a Flow in particular for buttering, try the Era, people have already posted a lot of good suggestions though.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

This is one of the few times I would recommend the signal park rocker more than the rest of the other boards I've tried. It's a little noddley which makes it easier to do ground tricks. I use contrabands on it as a primary jib board.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

Yyybigra said:


> The flow quantum is actually a pretty stiff board and wouldn't be that great for buttering. If you're looking for a Flow in particular for buttering, try the Era, people have already posted a lot of good suggestions though.


Hmm k thanks 



earl_je said:


> This is one of the few times I would recommend the signal park rocker more than the rest of the other boards I've tried. It's a little noddley which makes it easier to do ground tricks. I use contrabands on it as a primary jib board.


I looked it up on youtube looks very flexible  I wish I could try the boards out before buying them


----------



## Thad Osprey (Feb 18, 2009)

Agree with Yyybigra. The Flow Quantum is pretty stiff. It has quadraxial fibreglass with 30 degrees of axis tuning making it easier to flex, but it is by no means flexy. I am not sure what your list of priorities are in getting a board (i.e. availability, right size left in shop, price etc). But it seems to me you are trying to get someone to tell you the Flow Quantum works for whatever you are trying to do. To me, I think its more important to get a board that fits what you are trying to do rather than getting the opinions of others to justify a board you are trying to get in the hope of thinking that this will somehow mean the board will be suitable to your needs.

That said, I am sure you already know by now that there is no "one size fits all" freestyle board. Some are better for jumps, some are better for jibbing, some are jacks of all trades, master of none. You mention ground tricks, but also gaps, so another question would be how big a "gap" you are trying to do. If it is small jumps a softer jib stick would be no problem, and you can draw your own conclusions if otherwise.

IMHO, if you are new to ground tricks then its always easier to start off with a softer, smaller board. In general, buttering boards should preferably be:

a) Smaller in size so its easier to throw around
b) Tortionally soft so its easier to mannipulate the edges
c) Somewhat longtitudinally soft so its easier to press (but it comes at the expense of pop) - this is important because some of the tricks in that video have spins that require pop, and the happy medium or balance in there is dependent on preference.
d) Less catchy, meaning well de-tuned edges, reverse camber/tbt can be useful here.

Every snowboarding company has some board that fits the bill above. Visit their websites, learn the tech so you dont get talked into something you should already know about, read the reviews online to get some feed back, ask the shop kids for added advice, decide, then go shred. 

Looking for new gear can be confusing. But its damn fun as well. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

wow thx that helped allot


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

I always had a HAMMER but I wanted to do more then just going fast. So now I wanna learn some ground tricks and buttering. By gaps I mean the little ones (like this: YouTube - Trying to jump @ snowbase <-- that isn't me)

And you are right about the Flow Quantum 2009 , I found the board with Flow M9 bindings and Flow rift lace boots for a very good price. So i was hoping that this was a good deal for the things I wanted to learn.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

earl_je said:


> This is one of the few times I would recommend the signal park rocker more than the rest of the other boards I've tried. It's a little noddley which makes it easier to do ground tricks. I use contrabands on it as a primary jib board.


Holy fak!! That would be one ridiculously soft setup!!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Honestly, for pure ground tricks, the best board I've found is an old worn out park board. I have one I can damn near bend in half. It's still a helluva lot of fun to ride!


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

DC5R said:


> Holy fak!! That would be one ridiculously soft setup!!


yes.. it's also a ridonkulously light setup, feels like nothings under my boots. 




linvillegorge said:


> Honestly, for pure ground tricks, the best board I've found is an old worn out park board. I have one I can damn near bend in half...


 ...that my friend, would be a signal park rocker :thumbsup:


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

earl_je said:


> ...that my friend, would be a signal park rocker :thumbsup:


Yea it would be. People have probably posted this already, but just in case
YouTube - Signal Park Rocker Flex Test - Matt Mullaney


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

earl_je said:


> ...that my friend, would be a signal park rocker :thumbsup:


Well then, fuck that board! :cheeky4:

Why buy new what you can find on CL for $50 - $75?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Technine Icon said:


> Yea it would be. People have probably posted this already, but just in case
> YouTube - Signal Park Rocker Flex Test - Matt Mullaney


Holy crap, the kid in the video probably weighs 110lbs and he's flexing a 152 that much?! Damn, I probably have 50lbs on that him and I normally ride a 152 in the park...I'd snap the Park Rocker in half!! I want one now :cheeky4:


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

I dont know if this has been suggested but a Capita Horrorscope maybe?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

thanks all for the help

I think I'll go for the signal park rocker with my Ride bindings.
I hope this would make a nice buttering setup, or is it too light?


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

light is a good thing for insane ground tricks...


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

I can vouch for the nitro sub pop/zero... great butter board. Any reverse camber board will be easier to butter.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2010)

I'm still looking around for a board because I can't find the signal park rocker anywhere
so what do you guys think of this GNU for buttering?

I did find the signal matt hammer is that a nice one?


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

the only board made for guys who like going small is the box scratcher. they made it in a 45 and no a 47 and 51. cheap for a lib tech too.


----------



## Thad Osprey (Feb 18, 2009)

Sibu, perhaps you can list a range of boards that you have access to and are interested in? Otherwise, its kinda difficult to help you besides each and everyone of us raving about boards we like (and then you realise you cant find it etc).


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

Thad Osprey said:


> Sibu, perhaps you can list a range of boards that you have access to and are interested in? Otherwise, its kinda difficult to help you besides each and everyone of us raving about boards we like (and then you realise you cant find it etc).


you're totally right

well these board did I found:
- Signal: Matt hammer 151 2010 for 375$ the rocker version
- Signal Matt Hammer 151 2009 for 250$
- Lib Tech Skate banana 152 for 600$ : kinda much
- forum youngblood 154 for 440$

I can get Most op the signal and sapiënt boards

so what would you guys pick for a buttering, ground trick board


----------



## Thad Osprey (Feb 18, 2009)

I dont know what your financial considerations are, so I will base it on what I think of the boards:

1st Choice: Banana. I think rockered boards that can be pressed flat once you are on them are more stable, have more effective edge on the snow than three-stage rocker boards (i.e. flat in the middle between the bindings then rockered upwards). It also has Magnetraction which does help to combat some of this loss of edge grip common with rockered boards. Almost the entire Lib Tech hating population on this Galaxy frequents this forum and many will tell you Bananas are shit, too much hype on them, badly built etc. But the tech works, and every snowboarding company has had someone complain about reliability, delaminating, durability issues (this is where the Never Summer and Smokin Snowboards fan boys chime in and suggest you should try them cos they build "tanks"). This is expensive however, if you suddenly feel that ground tricks arent for you. But then again, these are quite fun to just cruise around on and will work for more conditions out there (pow, icy hardpack, even steeps actually) than most other jib sticks. 

2nd Choice: Signal Matt Hammer rocker. Because I think rockered boards are indeed better for buttering and ground tricks owing to the fact that they are just fundamentally easier to press and more gorgiving. This is also one of the more cost effective options in your list. 

I dont fancy the other two but they can get the job done if all you want is a softer board and money is a big concern. But I generally hate forcing myself to select from a limited menu. I'm all for supporting the local shop. But if what they have is too expensive and really wont make you happy, see if you can buy from some big online shop. Afterall, the point here is to get good at ground tricks on a board you love and get stoked on the whole process. These are only my opinons and they are inherently limited. I'll let the others chime in. 

Thad


----------



## octopus (Jan 12, 2010)

horrorscope.

soft and light. i'm no park rat, but just messing around on flat butters and 360 spins were very easy


----------



## Christopher9 (Apr 13, 2008)

I have a 2008 Forum Youngblood. It works pretty well for ground tricks. It has a nice amount of flex. It's nothing special but I enjoy it. If you looked around you could probably find plenty of shops that sell older Youngbloods for cheaper than $440. Zappos.com, backcountry.com and tactics.com all have them for around $275


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Thad Osprey said:


> But the tech works, and every snowboarding company has had someone complain about reliability, delaminating, durability issues (this is where the Never Summer and Smokin Snowboards fan boys chime in and suggest you should try them cos they build "tanks").


The truth is the truth bro. Find me someone bitching about the durability of NS or Smokin'.


----------



## Thad Osprey (Feb 18, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> The truth is the truth bro. Find me someone bitching about the durability of NS or Smokin'.


Hard to argue with you there, Sir.


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

Old post, but interested in opinion on either the Nitro Addict or K2 WWW rocker or any other similar "WIDE" board with flex rating 3 to 4 max! Any thoughts on these two boards (or any other). Cheers...


----------

